
Hidden Information in Famous Logo - DanielRibeiro
http://activeclass.blogspot.com/2011/05/hidden-information-in-famous-logo.html
======
Mz
It's actually about multiple famous logos, not just one. Some of these really
surprised me, like Continental. (Though I think the author means 'tire', not
'tyer'.) I thought it was a worthwhile read.

